# Going Through A Medschool Crisis



## M.Ali Jafar Khan (Aug 18, 2014)

Its tiring, monotonous, futile and most important of them the 'Passion' has dried out. The passion of becoming a doctor, the physician which every aspiring medical student dreams to be one day. I am an INFJ I guess.
Long story short, I'm currently a 3rd year medical student from Pakistan. After having a decent show in 1st & 2nd year I've realized that commitment to what you're studying is the name of the game in this field. But honestly I felt lost the moment I opened Katzung (Death to Pharmacology). Pathology is a near win & Forensic Medicine is chill you know! Literally. You know you've got your crazy Dexter moment when you open dem mortuary doors to find chilled corpses.
Anyhow I want to say that as you advance towards the final 2 years of medschool, focus is more on the clinical side of which I am totally in love with and it should be like this. Seriously you don't have to treat patients by telling them your academic achievements and shamelessly holding those big textbooks while giving a differential diagnosis. Cramming is still prevalent and sadly glorified in this part of the world. Cliches! Who cares?!
IF YOU ARE READING THIS! Then, as the thread title goes by I need help to get out of this crisis. Basically any studying pattern, technique related to tackle Pharmacology because it's not easy. Not easy in a way its way too extensive and there's a lot of mix up (adverse effects thingy).
DO NOT suggest me books. I've chosen my book KATZUNG (Bari wali). Just give me tips, techniques, useful mnemonics or any other useful sorcery. Motivational comments are welcomed.

HELP ME!


----------



## Blingbling (Sep 9, 2017)

M.Ali Jafar Khan said:


> Its tiring, monotonous, futile and most important of them the 'Passion' has dried out. The passion of becoming a doctor, the physician which every aspiring medical student dreams to be one day. I am an INFJ I guess.
> Long story short, I'm currently a 3rd year medical student from Pakistan. After having a decent show in 1st & 2nd year I've realized that commitment to what you're studying is the name of the game in this field. But honestly I felt lost the moment I opened Katzung (Death to Pharmacology). Pathology is a near win & Forensic Medicine is chill you know! Literally. You know you've got your crazy Dexter moment when you open dem mortuary doors to find chilled corpses.
> Anyhow I want to say that as you advance towards the final 2 years of medschool, focus is more on the clinical side of which I am totally in love with and it should be like this. Seriously you don't have to treat patients by telling them your academic achievements and shamelessly holding those big textbooks while giving a differential diagnosis. Cramming is still prevalent and sadly glorified in this part of the world. Cliches! Who cares?!
> IF YOU ARE READING THIS! Then, as the thread title goes by I need help to get out of this crisis. Basically any studying pattern, technique related to tackle Pharmacology because it's not easy. Not easy in a way its way too extensive and there's a lot of mix up (adverse effects thingy).
> ...


Hi! I'm not in med school but was gunna join one. After reading this, I'm thinking of sticking to dentistry. Could you please tell me this? Do we get time for Netflix and chill in med school ?


----------



## Blingbling (Sep 9, 2017)

Also, sorry for no motivational comments but I guess you're well past your demotivation now?


----------



## M.Ali Jafar Khan (Aug 18, 2014)

*opens medstudentz after almost a year*

Finally! I've broken all those shackles of demotivation and pessimism. Defied all the odds. But most importantly surprised myself. I AM IN 4th YEAR!!!!
Yes, 3rd Year is officially a history now AH. Relieved big time. Thank you for your correct prediction. I'm well past my demotivation as I type this reply.
If you're passionate about MBBS, like really really PASSIONATE, you'll definitely make a good name for yourself. Dentistry is interesting, I've one friend who's into maxillofacial surgery. It's pretty amazing. But at the end of the day it's depends on where you wanna see yourself in the future.
Hope this helps!

P.S. And yes, one can Netflix & Chill in a medschool but before Prof season!


----------



## Blingbling (Sep 9, 2017)

M.Ali Jafar Khan said:


> *opens medstudentz after almost a year*
> 
> Finally! I've broken all those shackles of demotivation and pessimism. Defied all the odds. But most importantly surprised myself. I AM IN 4th YEAR!!!!
> Yes, 3rd Year is officially a history now AH. Relieved big time. Thank you for your correct prediction. I'm well past my demotivation as I type this reply.
> ...


Haha*opens it after 5 months*
Congratulations for passing on into fourth year, and thankyou for replying. I did choose mbbs and you give me hope that one does survive med school after all !!


----------



## M.Ali Jafar Khan (Aug 18, 2014)

Congratulations for joining the clan! Which medschool are you studying in?


----------

